# List of National Registry States?



## BlackOut (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone knows which states currently follow the NR guidelines for patient care and which ones follow their own state guidelines?  Thanks


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 11, 2008)

There is NO such thing as .._"NR guidelines for patient care "..._ NREMT again is *ONLY* a testing company. As well, many states do not have "State Guideline" rather local protocols and guidelines within their own service. 

R/r 911


----------



## seanm028 (Feb 11, 2008)

Well then what are the national minimum standards called?  Is that something through DOT?

As per the original question, see if this helps.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 11, 2008)

Okay, yes those are the States that will accept or allow the NREMT certification. 

EMT 101 the basics: The National Highway Safety and Traffic Administration (NHTSA) formerly called Department of Transportation (DOT) is the division of the Federal Government that mandates the core or essential curriculum that is taught on all four levels. (Yes, there are really only four) First Responder, Basic, Advanced, Paramedic. 

Each State has to meet or exceed these standards. The NREMT is a company (non-profit) that tests over these standards, and as a body with a Board of Directors made of multiple professionals that certifies that one has met those standards as per NHTSA. 

Now, it is dependent if the state wants to adopt the NREMT as a testing company or have their own to certify/license and renew EMT's. 

R/r 911


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> There is NO such thing as .._"NR guidelines for patient care "..._ NREMT again is *ONLY* a testing company. As well, many states do not have "State Guideline" rather local protocols and guidelines within their own service.
> 
> R/r 911




My instructor was upset about that. He spent half of a class telling us about how National registry doesn't really mean anything, its only a company that tests. I was surprised. :wacko:


----------



## disassociative (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, too all those who say that less questions means fail, I infer:

My friend Samantha, just took the NREMT-B CBT exam, which shut off after 69 questions. She has passed the exam, and will be receiving her license from TN once the state processes her.


Just thought I would share that one, plus I am so proud of her anyways!


----------



## uscgk9 (Feb 11, 2008)

In Virginia for Intermediate and Paramedic you must pass the NREMT first. You then send in a copy of your NREMT card and get a Virginia card with the same expiration date as your NREMT. Once you are initially certified in Virginia you are not required to maintain your NREMT certification as long as meet the minimum required hours of con-ed for the state.


----------



## disassociative (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry for not posting pertinent info that last time, I was excited.

Anyways, Tennessee *IS* a national registry state that requires you to complete successfully an EMT-IV or Paramedic course and subsequently take the National Registry EMT-B or Paramedic examination before obtaining licensure at the state level.


----------



## NRNCEMT (Feb 11, 2008)

North Carolina doesn't recognize National Registry yet.


----------



## BlackOut (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  I understand that NR is just a TESTING COMPANY that sets standards that meet or exceed DOT guidelines, but does anyone know the PROS/CONS of being NR and just state?  I live in California and I'm pretty sure its just NR, no state (please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Code 3 (Feb 11, 2008)

BlackOut said:


> Thanks for the info.  I understand that NR is just a TESTING COMPANY that sets standards that meet or exceed DOT guidelines, but does anyone know the PROS/CONS of being NR and just state?  I live in California and I'm pretty sure its just NR, no state (please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong).



You are correct. California removed their State Cert a few years back and adopted the NR Cert. However, the NR Cert alone does not allow you to work in California. You must also register with your County EMS department. They will then issue you a "county card" that is valid throughout the State of California.

As far as there being pros/cons to holding the NR Cert over a State cert, well it really depends on where you want to work. When I was a student, we were always told that if you plan on staying in California, it's no big deal to let your NREMT status lapse. All you need to do is keep up your CEU's to maintain your "county card". If you plan on moving or want the option of being accepted to another agency in another state, then it might be worthwhile to maintain your NREMT status.

At least that's my understanding of the situation... :wacko:


----------



## piranah (Feb 12, 2008)

I like the NR....a national standard is whats needs to happen in my opinion.....When im a medic i can move from state to state and get a license (depending) if nursing is a national standard why isnt EMS?.....one certification for all...and then adjust perlocal protocol...im soon getting duel licensure in MA but in mass i can barely do anything that i can do in RI...


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 12, 2008)

I dont get why they make it so complicated just to be a certified EMT. I can understand all the training and re-certs and all that but why do we have to pay 70 bucks to pay a for a test?! Then 30 bucks to do practicals?! I dont get it. 

Bugs me.


----------



## reaper (Feb 12, 2008)

Medics pay $200-300 for testing! Nurses can pay $400-600. You could be paying more.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 12, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> I dont get it.



Part of the problem. It is a *profession* not a hobby! You are obtaining a license/certification for providing professional services, not a CPR card or hero card. In my state the EMT license fee is $350 for basic and $450 for Paramedic. You are supposed to be a professional and with such comes the license fees. Just like the RN, Physician, even the plumber & electrician all have to pay. 

I pay an average $1500 every two years for my renewal of certifications and licenses fee. It's part of the job. 

R/r 911


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 12, 2008)

Physicians have to pay $2655 over 4 tests [Steps 1, 2, 2 clinical, and 3] to become licensed plus an additional $365 for board certification [Emergency Medicine].


----------



## MedicDoug (Feb 13, 2008)

Code 3 is correct that there is no "California State EMT" certification. It is still done with your local EMS agency, although there is a strong move to having the State issue the cert... Just remember, you cannot work in California with only the NREMT card.. I tell my students to think of the NREMT card as proof they passed the final exams, and to be proud of that achievement. As for maintaining your National Registry card, it's a completely personal decision. Most states will recognize a current out-of-state card (some require additional training) instead of a National Registry card. And IMHO requiring 72 hrs of CE for a Basic EMT is a pretty stiff requirement. Hope this helps.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 14, 2008)

MedicDoug said:


> And IMHO requiring 72 hrs of CE for a Basic EMT is a pretty stiff requirement. Hope this helps.



2 college courses [college courses=24 hours each] and the refresher. It's not that bad to be honest.


----------



## MedicDoug (Feb 17, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> 2 college courses [college courses=24 hours each] and the refresher. It's not that bad to be honest.


You know, if you put it that way it seems not so bad, and I'm all for more education, and sure 2 college courses plus a refresher isn't too great a load, especially if the EMT is planning on further advancement in his/her medical career (EMT-P, RN, MD) but think about an EMT who is out of school with a full time job and perhaps a family who either doesn't want to attend a college class or there isn't a college class readily available, then the training load becomes pretty large, especially since that's the same number of CE hours required for a paramedic to maintain NR status. I certainly wouldn't object to more hours than most states require (48 comes to mind as an arbitrary figure), but making a basic EMT attend the same CE as a paramedic doesn't make sense to me... just my opinion. And in most states, I think, maintaining your NR status is optional anyway, so it comes down to a personal choice. I choose to do the extra work, most of my colleagues do not. Day-to-day I doubt it matters much.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 17, 2008)

MedicDoug said:


> You know, if you put it that way it seems not so bad, and I'm all for more education, and sure 2 college courses plus a refresher isn't too great a load, especially if the EMT is planning on further advancement in his/her medical career (EMT-P, RN, MD) but think about an EMT who is out of school with a full time job and perhaps a family who either doesn't want to attend a college class or there isn't a college class readily available, then the training load becomes pretty large, especially since that's the same number of CE hours required for a paramedic to maintain NR status. I certainly wouldn't object to more hours than most states require (48 comes to mind as an arbitrary figure), but making a basic EMT attend the same CE as a paramedic doesn't make sense to me... just my opinion. And in most states, I think, maintaining your NR status is optional anyway, so it comes down to a personal choice. I choose to do the extra work, most of my colleagues do not. Day-to-day I doubt it matters much.



Couple of things, the hours is not the same. Paramedic CEU's is 24 but the refresher is 48 and the Basic is 48 hrs CEU's and 24 refresher, it equals out. 
That is only two hours a month.. wow! That's it. One class (EVOC is 8-12) is almost half your hours. 

You should had checked into the rigorous requirements before entering an EMT course. EMS is part of medicine, and medicine requires continuous education *forever*. If one does not like studying or going to classes, this is the wrong profession to even consider. 

I guess it all depends upon priority. One can always makes excuses. I work full time, have a family, go to school full time and so far have 246 hours of continuing education in one year. Go to conferences, educational events, etc. one can get the CEU's and have fun at the same time. 

R/r 911


----------



## emtbhardy (Mar 5, 2008)

I want to keep my NR even though TN doesn't make u. Does anyone know if I can just get all 72 hrs of my CEU's online or does NR set a limit of how many online classes you can use?

 THANKS!!!!!


----------

